# About to buy a 05' gto and what to know it's pro's and con's....



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

I am just about ready to buy a 05' goat black on black 6 speed and I was wondering as to anybody's experiences with the car both good and bad. :cool 


Appreciate the help.


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

usafcrewchief01 said:


> I am just about ready to buy a 05' goat black on black 6 speed and I was wondering as to anybody's experiences with the car both good and bad.


Much of this can be found by reading some of the other threads - you'll see a lot more deail on the specific issue people have had, but here's my thoughts about the '06.

Good.

- The car's basic power and dynamics. It goes well, stops well and turns well. Yes you could improve on what they give you in all respects, but the basics are all there and are well ahead of the compettition in the value for money stakes. 
- Interior quality is better than anything out of Detroit in recent years - it's wonderfully free of the GM parts bin look. 
- Easy to drive every day, but poke it with a stick and see what happens...
- Very comfortable on long or short trips - rear seats are actually usable 
- Bang for the buck
- Lots of opportunities for personalising/customising if you are so inclined - lots of accesories and upgrades available from aftermarket supliers in the US and even more if you consider Aussie sources

Bad

- Not an economy car - likes a drink now and again. Then again why would you buy a car like this if you were worried about gas mileage?
- Paint is a bit fragile and collects stone chips 
- Limited factory options (transmission and wheels are about it)
- Turns mild-mannered engineers (and their better halves) into out and out hooligans when they drive it. Could be a good point if you're so inclined

Other stuff
- Pontiac dealers are hit and miss on service. Find a good one who takes an interest in your car. 
- Some parts can take a while to arrive if they have to be ordered


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

usafcrewchief01 said:


> I am just about ready to buy a 05' goat black on black 6 speed and I was wondering as to anybody's experiences with the car both good and bad. :cool
> 
> 
> Appreciate the help.




I have an 06 black with red and M12 tranny. You cant go wrong with these cars!! You'll know what I mean when you test drive it!
Go for the buy!
:cheers


----------



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

*appreciate the help.*

It is not really a matter of do I want the car I guess it is more at 19 years old is my income going to sustain the car? It is easy to get the car but if you buy the car you have to have money for parts, gas, tune ups.....etc Although I am in the military and we make good money, most of you that our on this website are a bit older than me so it is easier I would think to get one. I have a perfect driving record and my credit is good so I think it won't be a problem. I will have to go for the test drive when I get back from this deployment and I will know for sure then. 

One final question for all of you is that do you think the 6-speed manual is way better than the automatic? I am torn between this question and would like some insight.:confused


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

usafcrewchief01 said:


> It is not really a matter of do I want the car I guess it is more at 19 years old is my income going to sustain the car? It is easy to get the car but if you buy the car you have to have money for parts, gas, tune ups.....etc Although I am in the military and we make good money, most of you that our on this website are a bit older than me so it is easier I would think to get one. I have a perfect driving record and my credit is good so I think it won't be a problem. I will have to go for the test drive when I get back from this deployment and I will know for sure then.
> 
> One final question for all of you is that do you think the 6-speed manual is way better than the automatic? I am torn between this question and would like some insight.:confused


Before I even test drove my car before I bought it brand new, I made damn sure that I had the finances worked out personally, and with the dealer. I made sure my dealer was going to give me a good trade in value as well as "coming down some on the new sticker price". I belive mine was originally stickered at $33,500 or in that area. After the finances were agreed upon, but before I signed the final papers, is when I test drove it. I knew that if I drove it before all of that, I would fall in love with it and just say "screw it" I'll pay whatever for this car. Which in the end, probably saved me a couple grande.:rofl: 

And to answer your question about the tranny, Ive never owned a manual in a car, but my car came with a manual, and lets just say, I wouldnt have it any other way. Im sure there is nothing wrong with an automatic, but the 6 speed is a blast! Automatics go good in smaller compact cars, but manuals belong in muscle cars!:cheers


----------



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

*hell yeah.*

So did you buy a 2006 or an 2005'? I can't decide if I want to buy brand new or used from the dealer. A 2005 runs between 24,000 to 27,000 on autotrader instead of $30,000 bucks. I wonder if it is better to go with the 2006 then and get financing through the dealer... Oh questions, questions, questions!!!!!!!!!!:willy:


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

usafcrewchief01 said:


> So did you buy a 2006 or an 2005'? I can't decide if I want to buy brand new or used from the dealer. A 2005 runs between 24,000 to 27,000 on autotrader instead of $30,000 bucks. I wonder if it is better to go with the 2006 then and get financing through the dealer... Oh questions, questions, questions!!!!!!!!!!:willy:


I went with the brand new 2006. It was the only one they had at the time, in fact they just got it in the day before I bought it. Just go for what the finances allow you to go. Stay away from the higher mileage 04's cause their basic warranty on them is about over with if not already.


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

usafcrewchief01 said:


> It is not really a matter of do I want the car I guess it is more at 19 years old is my income going to sustain the car? It is easy to get the car but if you buy the car you have to have money for parts, gas, tune ups.....etc


That depends on what you expect to earn and where you expect to be in the next few years while you're paying it off: - 

- Insurance could be a biggy at 19, get quotes
- Finance rates will make a big difference - shop around and don't take the dealer's offer without seeing if you can beat it
- If gas is at ~$3 a gallon and at 12000 miles a year for a typical driver says about $2k-2.5K a year in gas if you aren't more than usually leaden footed
- New tyres every couple of years or so depending how you drive 
- Outside these servicing costs are not really significantly higher than for any other new car - probably about $500-750 a year (including oil changes) depending on where you live and your mileage.



usafcrewchief01 said:


> One final question for all of you is that do you think the 6-speed manual is way better than the automatic? I am torn between this question and would like some insight.


6 speed - the slushbox isn't bad, but the manual gearbox is just fun - if for nothing else than the fact that a well timed down shift at speed just sounds fabulous. If you spend a lot of time sitting in traffic you may feel different (I still like the 6 speed despite the twice weekly commute to LA)


----------



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

*seems I need to see what I can get for financing.*

For both my 1995 Lincoln Continental and the 2005 GTO full coverage through USAA is 734.96 for 6 months.This is because I can list the GTO as a pleasure vehicle because my Continental is my daily driver. Is that pretty good or a little steep do you think? As for the car payment I am looking for around $350-$375 a month. Not trying to be nosey or anything but how much did you all have to pay for a car payment and what was the rates they gave you?

I really appreciate all of your help and appreciate the honesty. Most people give you the runaround about it.


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

usafcrewchief01 said:


> For both my 1995 Lincoln Continental and the 2005 GTO full coverage through USAA is 734.96 for 6 months.This is because I can list the GTO as a pleasure vehicle because my Continental is my daily driver. Is that pretty good or a little steep do you think? As for the car payment I am looking for around $350-$375 a month. Not trying to be nosey or anything but how much did you all have to pay for a car payment and what was the rates they gave you?
> 
> I really appreciate all of your help and appreciate the honesty. Most people give you the runaround about it.



Those insurance rates arent bad for your age, seems pretty reasonable to me. As far as payments go, im paying about $340/month for the next 5 years, but I also layed down $10K up front in addition to the trade in of a 2002 Chevy Impala, which brought me about $6500. As far as interest rates go, i got kinda crummy rates around that 6.8%.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, that's a good rate. I'm paying $1100 every six months for my 02 caravan and 04 GTO, and I'm 32!


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Justice said:


> Yeah, that's a good rate. I'm paying $1100 every six months for my 02 caravan and 04 GTO, and I'm 32!


Good God man. I pay just over $1400.00 a year for my 06 GTO and her 97 Sebring. The Sebring is going away next year and she wants a pony Mustang. I can't get her to change her mind on that, she loves the way they look. She is afraid of my car though.

Oh and I'm 35. They claim the rates will go down when I turn 40.


----------

